# Refrigerated eggs



## crescentmoon (Apr 7, 2005)

What is the maximum time eggs can be refrigerated and safely be used?


----------



## Raine (Apr 7, 2005)

Hope this helps.

Eggs


----------



## abjcooking (Apr 7, 2005)

I also saw one time on FN that if you put the egg in a glass of water you can tell if it is spoiled or not.  I can't remember which one is spoiled, but the egg will float or sink.  Maybe someone here will remember.


----------



## Heat (Apr 7, 2005)

*Hope this helps!*

Welcome Cresentmoon BTW, Abjcooking your correct! But its if it floats do not eat it! It would be spoiled!


----------



## middie (Apr 7, 2005)

fresh sinks spoiled floats


----------



## pdswife (Apr 7, 2005)

Should eggs be in the fridg??  I've heard they last longer at room temp.  ( I keep mine cold though.)


----------



## middie (Apr 7, 2005)

i always keep mine in the fridge. the thought of a room temp egg kind of scares me.


----------



## crescentmoon (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks guys, I live alone and had a dozen eggs in the fridge for over 2 months. I went out today and bought new ones!


----------



## Haggis (Apr 7, 2005)

Eggs have a much longer shelf life when stored under refrigeration, I have read somewhere that for every day or so the eggs out kept out of refrigeration, they age the equivalent of a number of days kept in the fridge.

As people have mentioned, fill a glass up with water, whack an egg in there and if it rises, turf it. I have used eggs well passed the date on package (kept under refrigeration as well though) by testing if they were OK first.


----------



## lindatooo (Apr 7, 2005)

But for most baking recipes  cookies anyway, it's a good idea to let them warm a bit before you use them.


----------



## jennyema (Apr 15, 2005)

Haggis is right, they last a lot longer in the fridge.   Room temp degrades them really fast.


They usually last a couple weeks past their expiration date, in my experience.


----------



## Otter (Apr 15, 2005)

lindatooo said:
			
		

> But for most baking recipes cookies anyway, it's a good idea to let them warm a bit before you use them.


I take them out of the fridge and let them set on the counter for about half an hour before using them.


----------

